# Egg white discharge whilst stimming



## happy2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been taken menopur for seven days at the highest dose and the last couple of days I have seen an increase in discharge (sorry TMI). I'm due my first scan today, but am concerned I might be ovulating, egg white discharge is what I would normally get before ovulation. I'm sure this never happened on my previous two cycles.

Can I be ovulating I am talking nasal spray supercur three times a day too. Looking for some reassurance. 

Thank you


----------



## Persipan (Feb 22, 2015)

It's very normal to have an increase in CM while stimming - my clinic specifically warned me about it because so many of their patients panic that maybe they're ovulating too early. So, don't worry!


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Ewcm is produced in response to oestrogen which is produced by the growing follicles, so totally normal.  It is possible to ovulate despite meds but unlikely x


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Morning

It is very normal to have this discharge as your estrogen levels are getting higher
Nothing to worry about 
x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Another vote for it's normal   

good luck today  

Xxx


----------



## Waterbabe30 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi yes I'm with the others it is totally normal....still scary though when you don't know what to expect! 
Good luck


----------



## happy2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, I'm not ovulating. First scan showed not much of a response, hoping Friday scans more positive. Still have lots of clear white discharge, so I am hoping the follicles are growing (although seems slowly).


----------



## Waterbabe30 (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't worry too much you have only been stimming 7 days. My 7/8 day scan they showed as small but the next scan things were much bigger!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Don't worry honey   

Have a look on the Useful Thread sticky and there is a link to a poll we ran about how many days people took to stim and some ladies took upto 20+ days  

Good luck  

Xxx


----------



## happy2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi Ladies, I had my day 10 scan today and it's looking much better. The follicles have grown I have 5 that range from 12-14. I am stimming for two more days and then go back for a scan on Monday. Hoping they continue to grow and are ready for egg collection on Wednesday. 


Still have lots of clear white discharge.


----------



## Waterbabe30 (Feb 12, 2015)

That is great news!   
So pleased to hear things are moving in the right direction for you. Keep working those follies x


----------

